
South by Southwest Cancelled - sxcurry
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/03/06/sxsw-coronavirus-canceled-austin-texas-festival-2020/4978787002/
======
jshawl
[https://www.sxsw.com/2020-event-update/](https://www.sxsw.com/2020-event-
update/) has fewer ads

------
pozdnyshev
Bless

